# SDRAM boards.



## limestonecowboy (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All

I have several kilos of SDRAM boards that have been stripped of the fingers. One side of the boards has gold plated contacts on the unoccupied IC mounts. 

Have looked but cannot find a thread on processing these.

Are they worthwhile doing and if so whats the best way to go.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 12, 2009)

Treat them in an plastic cake pan with AP and a toothbrush. The gold foils are very thin and yields are low.

Here's the thread:

Fast Strip AP

and a similar thread:

Telecom Boards

If the boards have chips on the other side be sure you rinse them thoroughly with water after pulling them form the bath.

Steve


----------



## gbaldwin75 (Sep 30, 2009)

if the boards are clean of solder and depopulated, couldnt they be thrown in with fingers into the ap to remove the foils?


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 30, 2009)

gbaldwin75 said:


> if the boards are clean of solder and depopulated, couldnt they be thrown in with fingers into the ap to remove the foils?



Sure.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 12, 2009)

but... how is iy possible to clean entirely prom the tin soldar?

what will happen if i'll take out all of the components (by ripping them out) from the board and trow the baords in to AP?
i understand that the soldar will contaminate the solution, but isn't a way to take care of it?

on that matter, will it be better to grind up the striped boards and then AP? (cause i have the possibility to do it for free)


*Thanks*


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 12, 2009)

> Treat them in an plastic cake pan with AP and a toothbrush. The gold foils are very thin and yields are low.



I think the idea behind recovery and then refining is using the best method
at hand to free the gold or other PM from what it is bonded / plated to without
gooing up the filters and the solution. AP will release the low amount of gold
from the memory boards fairly easily. 

So, for me the less work the better especially with low yielding items. 8)


----------



## king_joolian (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive got a batch of these exact style ram sticks on the go ATM.
This is what I did and its working beautifully.

Soak with HCL first to remove solder, then rinse and hit them with the AP.
There is more gold to extract than manual finger removal and a thousand times less effort.

Solder will slow down the AP at the very least, strip it out with HCL.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2009)

I am new here....what is 'AP' ? 
Thanks !


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 16, 2009)

MONU said:


> I am new here....what is 'AP' ?
> Thanks !



AP is one of many refining processes to reclaim gold from escrap. If you are new here just do what is good for all new members - read this:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=4646

and follow link:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873

this will help you with most of questions for start. you can download Hokes book here:
http://hotfile.com/dl/14623543/1cf7898/Refining_Precious_Metal_Wastes_C11.M_Hoke.pdf.html

and enjoy reading.

was in same position not so long ago 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=3694&p=49190&hilit=ap+recipe#p49190


----------

